# أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

[;22613861][align=center]

[cell="filter[/URL]:;"]



[align=center[COLOR=Silver]





​


[/align]
[align=center[COLOR=Silver][/COLOR]
[/align][align=center[COLOR=Silver][/COLOR]





أنْـڪرَڪ وَأنْسَآڪ سَآبِعْ مُسْتَحِيلْ ،، ومُسْتَحِيلْ آعُوٍد ثَآنِي لدِنْيِتَڪ​




منقووله





[/align]

[/cell][/align]

[/QUOTE]​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]*

أعرفكم بنفسـي إسمي مهند إنسان من يومي صغـير احب المشاكل .. لكـني اتميز بذكاء .. 
ففي دراستي مع إني داشر إلا لمن اذاكر اجيب احسن العلامات .. هذا ملخصي 
انا لو حطيت شي في راسي اجيــبه يعني اجيبه .. 
حرويها لكم لأني مليت من حياتي حياة النكد ...
ولان كثرت الطعنات الي بشوفها يمكن اتوفى بأي لحظه ولا تسمعون حكايتي ..



[font=&quot]معاذ : انت مادريت إن الدنيا دوارة مهند ..؟[/font]

[font=&quot]مهند : دوارة ؟ ليش إشبك يامعاذ اش حاصل .؟[/font]

[font=&quot]معاذ : هههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ..[/font]



[font=&quot]نـرجع بالاحداث .. عشان تعرفون وش الي حصل بالضبط من البداية .. 
تخرجت من الثانوية العامه بنسبه جيّدة
لكن كما هوا الحال وكما سبقني محمد اخوي 
من قبل ولعدم وجود واسطة تدخلني الى الجامعه بسبب حالة والدي
فحياتنا اشبه بالجحيم بل هيا الجحيم نفسه كنت أكره 
والدي نعم اكرهُ فلماذا لم يصبح ذو طبقة متوسطة 
على الاقل هل يحسب بأن كلامه لي أن كل هذه الأمور قضاء وقدر سارضى بها ؟! [/font]



[font=&quot]فـمنذ ان اشرقت لهذه الحياة وانا لست متفائل لأنني
علمت أن من يولد في منزله لعدم تحمل والده تكاليف 
ولادته بمستشفى وإن كانت بخسه ..
فهو وجه فقر لا اكثر .. [/font]



[font=&quot]عمري 15 عام كنت استيقظ أذهب الى المدرسه جميع طلاب المدرسه يعودون الى منازلهم بعد المدرسه 
إلا انا فقد كنتاذهب إلى السوق لكي اشتغل 
واستطيع مساعدة 
نفسي قبل اهلي فالمعيشة سموني اناني اطلقو علي ماشئتم .. 
لكن هذا انا وبكل صراحة .[/font]



[font=&quot]كانت ساعات العمل من الساعه 
الـثانية ظهراً حتى العاشره مساءاً ..
كيف لي ان اهنئ بهذه الحياة وانا لا ازال طفل في
نظر الاغلبيه ناهيكم عن تفوقي في دراستي .. [/font]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]*

[font=&quot]اخبرتكم الأن بنبذه عن حياتي في المنزل اليست اشبه بالجحيم ؟! [/font]



[font=&quot]فعندما تخرجت وبحثت عن جامعه تقبلني مع إن نسبتي كانت ممتازة .. 
فلم تفتح لي أي جامعه ستارها [/font]
[font=&quot].. فـكنت عاطل تماماً فوظيفتي 
السابقه لم تعد تستهويني .. [/font]

[font=&quot]كنت دائما اخرج من المنزل لأنني لاطيقه [/font]
[font=&quot]ووالدي لايحدثني عن هذا الأمر وإن حدثني [/font]
[font=&quot]فهوا يعلم بأنه سيقلب الليله إلى نكد وهم لا اكثر ..[/font]



[font=&quot]فقد كنت انا واصدقائي مستأجرين شقـة [/font]
[font=&quot]في إحدى الأحياء وكنت انا كالضيف لديهم[/font]
[font=&quot]جميعنا ضيوف عند ياسر تقريباً فياسر [/font]
[font=&quot]انسان مرتاح واكبرنا سناً اكبر مني بـخمسة اعوام .. [/font]

​
[font=&quot]عموماً [/font]




[font=&quot]كُنا نجلس وتارة ننشغل بالغناء وتارة
أخرى نلعب البالوت .. كنا مدمنين لهذه اللعبة لدرجة الجنون
.. لاتفارقنا ابدا مهما اجتمعنا .. 
كنت الأقرب منهم جميعاً إلى ياسر .. [/font]



[font=&quot]وكنا نتحدث كثيراً انا وياسر في أمورنا الحياتيه لكن ياسر
لم يكن كثير الكلام .. في يوم [/font]

[font=&quot]انا : هلا ياسر إش اخبارك عساك طيب؟[/font]

[font=&quot]ياسر : الحمدلله إنت اش مسوي وهاه انقبلت بجامعه ؟[/font]

[font=&quot]انا : يارجال حالي من اردى لـ أردى ولا جامعه راضيه تقبل ولا هم يحزنون ..[/font]

[font=&quot]يـآسر : بنبرة حزينه لا انساها الله يعينك .. يامهند وتــ....[/font]



[font=&quot]قاطعه صوت هاتفة المحمول دون ادنى تردد بمجرد رؤيته للمتصل رد .. [/font]​





[font=&quot]

[/font]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]*

[FONT=&quot]قاطعه صوت هاتفة المحمول دون ادنى تردد بمجرد رؤيته للمتصل رد .. [/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]ياسر : ابشر طال عمرك[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المتصل : .......[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يـآسر : مايسير خاطرك الا طيب ..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المتصل : .....[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ياسر : الحين اجيك طال عمرك ..[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]كنت أقف بإستغراب مالذي يحدث مابه ياسر فجاه 
تحولت ملامحه الى الجديه وكانه يكلم رقيب ولا احد من كبار البلد ..
اغلق ياسر السماعة واخبرني أن هُنالك امر طارئ
في عمله ويجب أن يذهب له .. اخبرته ان يذهب 
وساضل انا هنا ..وذهب ياسر وكلي ذهول ![/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]في تلك الأثناء اتتني مكالمه من إبنة عمي الواقعه في حبي 
بأي وجه احبها وانا لا املك وظيفة بعد ولم تقبلني أي جامعه ايضاً .. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أهممت بالرد ..[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]بشاير : اهلين مهند [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : ياهلا بشاير..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بشـآير : بكلمك بموضوع مهم ..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : اتكلمي ..؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بشاير : تحبني ولالا؟ تبيني ولالا من جد ![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : لا . ماحبك ولا استاهلك اسف[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بشـآير : :frown: اهاا طيب تدري احبك [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : إيوة ادري لكن ماستاهلك .. في امان الله [/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]بشـآير : لحظه لحظه[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : ايوة؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بشـآير : في واحد دخل حياتي إسمه ثامر ..ومدري شكله طيب ؟ [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : الي تبيه سويه والله يوفقك ..[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]اغلقنا الخط .. انا كنت احبها نعم ؟ :frown:
ولكن في نفس الوقت لا اريدها ان تتعلق بشخص فاشل مثلي
.. فـ للأن مستقبلي لم يتضح ودائما ما أقضي وقتي في 
الشقة ويملأها اخراب والصياعة بشتّى أنواعها ..[/FONT]:frown:



​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]*

[FONT=&quot]جلست ذلك اليوم مترنح الراس .. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]منسدحاً على ظهري اتسائل كيف سيكون مستقبلي الأن ؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل ساكون مثل والدي؟ إن كنت مثل والدي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فأقسم بأنني لن اخلف احداً من ظهري لكي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا ياتي ويرى مرارة الحياه كما فعلت ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ام أن لمستقبلي شيئا اخر ؟![/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]هذا ماكنت اجهله تماماً[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]كنت ارى الحياه سوداء مغبشه في ناظري وهاقد مرت الشهور 
على تخرجي ولا جامعه قبلت بي وكما هيا العادة يوميا فالشقة
على امل ان يخف عن عاتقي هموم الحياة المتراكمه علي .. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كنت اذهب في اوقات المواسم الى مكة لكي أترزق من الحجاج او
المعتمرين انزلهم من مكة إلى جدة او أي مدينه اخرى ونتفق
على السعر و هكذا كانت حياتي ..[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]حتى اتيت في يوم من الأيام لياسر واخبرته ان يخبرني ماهي وظيفته ..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : ياسر ابى اسالك شي ياليت ماتردني ..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ياسر : حياك يامهند تفضل مابيننا [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : ياسر وش تشتغل شايفك ماشاء الله مرتاح من وظيفتك [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ياسر :والله وظيفتي صعبه وصعب اقلك هيا
وكلها وجع راس ! ومايستكن فيها لك أي بال ..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : ياياسر لو فيه مجال تكفى ابي اشتغل 
حتى لو إش ماكان يعني الي مرتاح ومستكن بالي الحين ؟![/FONT]:frown:

[FONT=&quot]ياسر : يامهند صعب بس اكلم رئيس عملي واشوف [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا : تكفى لاتتاخر [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ذهبت ذلك اليوم الى المنزل لأجد والدتي طريحة الفراش 
كما هيا العادة ولكن هذه المره غير فلم ترد على كلامي ذهبت
ارنحها واهزها فإذا بها متعرقه ادركت حينها أن داء السكري بلغ
مبلغا عميقاً منها حملتها مباشرتاً وذهبت بها الى المشفى لأعلم 
مالذي حل لها .. دخلت الى المستشفى وانا حاملها على وادخلتها 
إلى الطبيب الذي اخبرني أنه لابد من بتر اصبع قدمها فقد نال من
اصبعها مرض الغرغرينه .. ولابد ان استعجل في اتخاذ القرار 
اخبرت الطبيب بانني لا املك الاموال الكافيه لذلك .. اخبرني انه
لابد ان اذهب الى مشفى حكومي والله يعينك .. انا حاعطيها 
بعض الادوية المساعدة لها ..[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]مالذي سافعله الان لوالدتي والدي اعلم تماماً بأنه لايملك المال 
لعمل العملية لوالدتي ومشفى حكومي 
اعلم التمطيط الشديد هنالك وأعلم أنهم لن يفعلوا لها شيء 
الا بعدما ستحتاج بتر كامل لقدمها .. [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ذهبت الى الشقه وكان متواجد بها ياسر ..
شاهدني ياسر غاضب اخبرني مابي ..
اخبرته عن موضوع والدتي فطأطأ راسه [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]قلت له : كلمت رئيسك :frown: ؟[/FONT]​


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنكرك وأنساك سابع مستحيل ،، ومستحيل اعود ثاني لدنيتك [رواية]*

[align=center] 
يعطيك الف عافيه دااانه ع طرحك 
[/align]


----------

